# looking for some ALL GOLD wire wheels



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

YES I'm paypal ready!!










I don't got time for Bull Shit!!


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 12 2011, 06:22 PM~20540763
> *YES I'm paypal ready!!
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a new update 










I'm still looking


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

******


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

I can only assume that "all gold wire wheels" really means man ass where you come from


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 12 2011, 11:34 PM~20543165
> *Here's a new update
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT THESE I KNOW U LOOKING FOR ALL GOLD, BUT HERE U GO!!!!!!!



































$2700 PLUS SHIPPIN'
THESE ARE 13X7 88 SPOKE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 steal's pics from photobucket,use photoshop,then exposure sexual indecency with out owner permission.

There's too meany Fake people in the BMX Topics here on Layitlow! It really Not hard to see who,U Bitch's!!


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 13 2011, 07:33 AM~20544360
> *JOE(CAPRICE)68 steal's pics from photobucket,use photoshop,then exposure sexual indecency with out owner permission.
> 
> There's too meany Fake people in the BMX Topics here on Layitlow! It really Not hard to see who,U Bitch's!!
> ...


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: 
SIMON THIS FOOLIO BEEN TRYIN' TO BUY SOME ALL GOLD WHEELS FOR A MINUTE


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 12 2011, 09:34 PM~20543165
> *Here's a new update
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :barf: nikka u gay!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 12 2011, 06:22 PM~20540763
> *YES I'm paypal ready!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 12 2011, 08:22 PM~20540763
> *YES I'm paypal ready!!
> 
> 
> ...


there's a set of all gold roadstars in the car parts topics it will be a feeeeeew pages back now they didn't look to bad just needed cleaned


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Paypal isn't a bank and $$$ isn't FDIC insured, they can lock your account for any bs reasonn and that $$$ can't be touched. Transfer that shit to your bank already.


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 13 2011, 07:04 PM~20547936
> *Paypal isn't a bank and $$$ isn't FDIC insured, they can lock your account for any bs reasonn and that $$$ can't be touched.  Transfer that shit to your bank already.
> *


2to the10 power.........


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 13 2011, 07:06 AM~20544489
> *:bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:
> SIMON THIS FOOLIO BEEN TRYIN' TO BUY SOME ALL GOLD WHEELS FOR A MINUTE
> *


I'm looking for ALL GOLD.

update


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonediggetie_@May 13 2011, 05:07 PM~20547959
> *2to the10 power.........
> *


I have been,but its just keeps coming lol


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonediggetie_@May 13 2011, 04:05 PM~20547586
> *there's a set of all gold roadstars in the car parts topics it will be a feeeeeew pages back now they didn't look to bad just needed cleaned
> *


I had Roadstars in the past,I don't like them,Thanks for heads up


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

MAKE ME A GOOD OFFER i might sell dk yet :biggrin: real stamped DAYTONS and 30 miles on 175/70/14 HANKOOK PM ME 
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/!12.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@May 13 2011, 11:06 PM~20549271
> *MAKE ME A GOOD OFFER i might sell dk yet :biggrin: real stamped DAYTONS and 30 miles on 175/70/14 HANKOOK PM ME
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/!12.jpg[/IMG]
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: ........ GOLD..... :biggrin: .


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

i know you posted ALL GOLD, but i got a set of 88s chrome and gold in case you change your mind. they have gold hubs and nipples


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@May 13 2011, 09:06 PM~20549271
> *MAKE ME A GOOD OFFER i might sell dk yet :biggrin: real stamped DAYTONS and 30 miles on 175/70/14 HANKOOK PM ME
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/!12.jpg[/IMG]
> *


PM me some pics


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 14 2011, 02:03 AM~20550467
> *PM me some pics
> *


PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 13 2011, 08:54 PM~20549553
> *i know you posted ALL GOLD, but i got a set of 88s chrome and gold in case you change your mind. they have gold hubs and nipples
> *


HOW MUCH YOU WANT? ARE THEY 13?


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

This is problaby what your lookin for, they are for sale but i will NOT ship!! 2 rims are still in sealed boxs. Pretty are'nt they.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@May 14 2011, 01:56 PM~20552150
> *This is problaby what your lookin for, they are for sale but i will NOT ship!! 2 rims are still in sealed boxs. Pretty are'nt they.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@May 14 2011, 02:56 PM~20552150
> *This is problaby what your lookin for, they are for sale but i will NOT ship!! 2 rims are still in sealed boxs. Pretty are'nt they.
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMM more GOLD sexy gooolllddd.......I must go clean myself now :biggrin:


----------

